# Recommend (to?) me



## Andreas_Jensen

And besides, is it wrong to say "can you recommend me some webpages?". That sounds very good to me too. Actually better than "can you recommend some webpages to me"!  The latter seems a bit "euro-english"... But as you are the native, probably I'm wrong...

Andreas


----------



## r_daneel

Andreas_Jensen said:


> I have to agree with jonquiliser, that I consider "regards" a perfectly valid greeting, even in a colloquial and relaxed environment as this
> 
> And besides, is it wrong to say "can you recommend me some webpages?". That sounds very good to me too. Actually better than "can you recommend some webpages to me"!  The latter seems a bit "euro-english"... But as you are the native, probably I'm wrong...
> 
> Andreas



"recommend me" is incorrect, you need the indirect pronoun "to me".


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

r_daneel said:


> "recommend me" is incorrect, you need the indirect pronoun "to me".


 
I actually disagree 

When the object is in the end of a sentence you can make the sentence without the "to", and saying "can you recommend me some webpages" is a correct sentence in my opinion. If you put the "me" in the end you'll have to use a "to", as in "can you recommend some webpages to me", but personally, I'd always opt for the former version. Again, I could be wrong, although I'm quite sure that I am not  And welcome to the forum, by the way!

Andreas


----------



## DrWatson

This thread is heading off-course, but I'd like to give my two cents anyway to the "recommend" debate.

My English dictionary only presents the possibility of saying *recommend sb/sth to sb*. Then a Google search (which doesn't necessarily reflect the truth, however) also revealed that placing the direct object first and indirect object later is, if not the only correct way, at least preferred.


----------



## nichec

Andreas_Jensen said:


> And besides, is it wrong to say "can you recommend me some webpages?". That sounds very good to me too. Actually better than "can you recommend some webpages to me"!  The latter seems a bit "euro-english"... But as you are the native, probably I'm wrong...
> 
> Andreas


 
Oh my God! This sounds so French........"recommend me" "explain me".....

Somebody kill me please, I can't stand these sentences......

Please repeat after me, "recommend *to* me", "explain *to *me"

If I could say everything that sounds better to me in English, then why bother learning it?


----------



## tom_in_bahia

I would say this is the same as:

*Give me it* vs. *Give it to me.

*Is there really a difference? The first one would be said "_gimme it!"_ so if there is a difference, I would say it's politeness. Either one with out a please tacked on the end, or the right tone could be rude, though.


----------



## nichec

tom_in_bahia said:


> I would say this is the same as:
> 
> *Give me it* vs. *Give it to me.*
> 
> Is there really a difference? The first one would be said "_gimme it!"_ so if there is a difference, I would say it's politeness. Either one with out a please tacked on the end, or the right tone could be rude, though.


 
But surely "Give me it" would be marked as a mistake in the exams?


----------



## Trisia

nichec said:


> But surely "Give me it" would be marked as a mistake in the exams?



Yes, I think so. But *Give it me* probably not


----------



## nichec

Trisia said:


> Yes, I think so. But *Give it me* probably not


 
Hmmmmmmmm....."Give it me"......And when was the last time you heard it again?


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

nichec said:


> Oh my God! This sounds so French........"recommend me" "explain me".....
> 
> Somebody kill me please, I can't stand these sentences......
> 
> Please repeat after me, "recommend *to* me", "explain *to *me"
> 
> If I could say everything that sounds better to me in English, then why bother learning it?


 
First of all... This tone in which you write doesn't seem to be what is normally accepted in this forum. 

Still... Can you *explain me* why what I say is wrong? And if not, can you *recommend me* some good places to look for answers? I consider myself quite solid in the usage of English, and if I really do say these things in a wrong way it would surprise me a great deal  I'd love for some more natives to join this thread... And especially some brits, since I've only heard from Americans now  Do you guys also think that I should put "to" everywhere? And please correct this post for errors that I don't detect myself 

Andreas


----------



## coiffe

I'm surprised nobody has pointed out (unless I missed it) that "recommend me" is used in a different sense, and therefore should be distinguished from "recommend to me" (which I believe is the correct form in answer to your original question).

That is:

Please feel free to recommend me to your boss.

In all such cases in English, there is a strong preference for the alternate form to avoid ambiguity. I think that's the case here, too.

But anyway "to me" is not required. "Can you please recommend some webpages."


----------



## panjandrum

Yes, Andreas, I would ask you to use to with many verbs.
Some of them will happily take direct and indirect objects.  Give is a good example:
Give me the ball.
Show is another:
Show me your homework.

Recommend and explain are equally good examples of verbs that will not work in this way. In both cases, only the thing being recommmended/explained can be the direct object.  The person to whom this is being recommended or explained will require a preposition.
Explain English grammar to me. OK
Explain me English grammar. Not OK

Recommend a book to me. OK
Recommend me a book. Not really OK, though it is less difficult than "Explain me ..."


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

panjandrum said:


> Yes, Andreas, I would ask you to use to with many verbs.
> Some of them will happily take direct and indirect objects. Give is a good example:
> Give me the ball.
> Show is another:
> Show me your homework.
> 
> Recommend and explain are equally good examples of verbs that will not work in this way. In both cases, only the thing being recommmended/explained can be the direct object. The person to whom this is being recommended or explained will require a preposition.
> Explain English grammar to me. OK
> Explain me English grammar. Not OK
> 
> Recommend a book to me. OK
> Recommend me a book. Not really OK, though it is less difficult than "Explain me ..."


 
Good answer! So if the "me" is not what is being recommended or explained it should be with a "to". I've learned something new tonight...


----------



## mjscott

Yes--if _me_ is the indirect object, (with the verb _recommend_) then use _to_. The direct object are the webpages that will be recommended.


----------



## coiffe

mjscott said:


> Yes--if _me_ is the indirect object, (with the verb _recommend_) then use _to_. The direct object are the webpages that will be recommended.



Or is it, "The direct object *is* the webpages that will be recommended." ??


----------



## nichec

Andreas_Jensen said:


> First of all... This tone in which you write doesn't seem to be what is normally accepted in this forum.
> 
> Still... Can you *explain me* why what I say is wrong? And if not, can you *recommend me* some good places to look for answers? I consider myself quite solid in the usage of English, and if I really do say these things in a wrong way it would surprise me a great deal  I'd love for some more natives to join this thread... And especially some brits, since I've only heard from Americans now  Do you guys also think that I should put "to" everywhere? And please correct this post for errors that I don't detect myself
> 
> Andreas


 
I apologize for my tone.

I always follow all the rules here, that's probably why I am still posting here, after two years. 

I was merely shocked that someone would claim these usages to be correct....Hence the tone.....And here comes the apology.

Sure you may use it if you insist that they are correct, I am perhaps just another ignorant AE speaker after all. Personally, I would never use and accept these usages, in this kind of context, but that's just me.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Apology accepted 

Anyway, I understand how you might have been shocked by me pretending to know everything, when apparently it's me who speak euro-English! 

Then, if I should correct the sentences in the answer I wrote to you (the one you've quoted) myself, would it be:

"Can you *explain to me*, why what I said is wrong?"
"Can you *explain*, why what I said is wrong, *to me*?"

Which one would be preferred? I don't like either :-D

And the other one:
"And if not, can you *recommend to me* some good places to look for answers?"
"And if not, can you *recommend *some good places to look for answers *to me*?"

Which one is preferred here?

Andreas


----------



## panjandrum

It is not really necessary to include "to me".

*Can you explain (to me) why what I said was wrong?*
This is my preferred version - with or without "to me".
Putting "to me" at the end of the sentence is strange.

*And if not, can you recommend some good places to look for answers?*
This time I think including "to me" anywhere makes the sentence strange.  Putting it at the end of the sentence would be really weird.


----------



## LV4-26

Therefore, we can conclude that "_to me"_ should be avoided when it is not necessary.
In the sample sentences, it is not, because the person who needs the information can only be the one who asks for it.
In other words, _to me_ will be rightly omitted in all sentences of the kind
"_Can you explain/recommend/...._"

Now what about other kinds of sentences?

Example.
_He recommended some good webpages *to me.*
He recommended* to me* some good webpages._

Here, you wouldn't omit "_to me_", would you?
And do you prefer one word order to the other?
(Personally, as the direct object is relatively short, I tend to like the former better - i.e. with _to me _at the end - , but what about you people?)

Finally, in a sentence like... 
_He recommended to me some good places to look for answers_

...I think (again) that the _to me _*is* needed and that the sentence is fine as I wrote it.

What do you think?


----------



## panjandrum

_He recommended some good webpages *to me.*
He recommended* to me* some good webpages._

_He recommended *to me* some good places to look for answers._

In many contexts, I would be happy to omit "to me" in these sentences too. 
I think it would only be necessary if I wanted to emphasise the "to me" in contrast with his recommendations to someone else.  But it is hard to be sure.

In the first example, I would certainly prefer the *to me* at the end.

In the second, to me at the end just doesn't work.  What are these "answers to me" that he has recommended?  Probably some kind of panjicide spray.  So if I had to have *to me*, it would have to be in the middle.


----------



## LV4-26

panjandrum said:


> In many contexts, I would be happy to omit "to me" in these sentences too.
> I think it would only be necessary if I wanted to emphasise the "to me" in contrast with his recommendations to someone else.  But it is hard to be sure.


Thanks a lot, Panj. Interesting. It sure makes the sentence simpler.


----------



## JeffJo

Andreas_Jensen said:


> Can you *explain me* why what I say is wrong? And if not, can you *recommend me* some good places to look for answers? ...



Those sentence go against English usage.  The first sentence will be misunderstood.  "Can you _explain me_ ..." makes it sound as if you want an explanation of yourself.  You will be heard as asking, "Can you explain me, myself, to account for why I'm wrong?"  People will think it an odd question.

Commas are often optional in English, and can be inferred by the listener, according to how the sentence is taken.  This inference is possible: "Can you _explain me,_ why what I say is wrong?"  A person would have to know you extremely well to be able to do that.

English has a problem with verbs that can take both a direct object, and an indirect object.  The grammatical structure, itself, does not always clearly identify which is which.  Also, English does not always mark when a pronoun is possessive.

- Can you explain her calculus?

It _might_ mean, 'Can you explain calculus to her?' but everybody who hears it will think it means, 'Can you explain the way she does calculus?'  People will hear the pronoun, her, as possessive.

The pronouns me/my do distinguish possessive form.  However, that isn't always enough.

- Can you explain me calculus?

It looks like a typo, that 'me' should be 'my.'

On the other hand.....

- Can you throw me pie?

That will be understood simply from the meaning.  The speaker is asking that pie be hurled at him.

English speakers use "to" to mark the indirect object, not always because of grammar, but to insure the meaning, where ambiguity exists.  Also, the indirect object is often simply dropped, where it can be easily understood, to avoid ambiguity.


----------



## dn88

panjandrum said:


> Recommend me a book. Not really OK, though it is less difficult than "Explain me ..."



Sorry for this bump, but I just have to add that I've seen/heard this structure quite a lot, I mean "recommend me", surprisingly enough, used by native speakers. Sentences like:

_Recommend me music.
Recommend me games.
Recommend me songs._
etc.

or

_I don't recommend you to see this video._

Would you never use any of those, native speakers of English? I know the last sentence sounds better without "to", but still.

*Disclaimer:* I'm not saying that "recommend me" is correct, I'm just pointing out it's not so uncommon.


----------



## xqby

I could see saying them if I were tired or drunk, which probably shouldn't recommend them to you. They improve if you use some sort of quantifier like "Recommend me a song" or "Recommend me a couple of songs," but even so the alternatives of "Recommend a song" and "Recommend a couple of songs" are clearly better.

"I don't recommend you to..." is really weird in all the contexts I can think of. You need either "I don't recommend this movie to you" or "I don't recommend that you see this video."


----------



## Loob

Hi dn88

I don't feel as affronted by 'recommend + pronoun indirect object' as some of the contributors to this thread. I wouldn't say "recommend me music/games/songs", but I wouldn't be at all surprised at "Can you recommend me some good books on English grammar?"

And I know I say "I recommend X to do Y" - I've had eyebrows raised at me on this forum for doing so


----------



## dn88

Amazing. To add insult to injury, there are way too many Google hits (never trust Google! ) for "recommend me" and similar structures:

about *5,060* for *"recommend me music"*
about *1,810* for *"recommend music to me"

*about *5,150* for *"recommend me a song"
*about *165* for *"recommend a song to me"

*about *4,620* for *"recommend me a movie"*
about *572* for *"recommend a movie to me"*

about *33,300* for *"recommend me something"
*about *3,550* for *"recommend something to me"*

And a wildcard search:

about *314,000* for *"recommend me a"*
about *65,700* for *"recommend a * to me"

*about *40,800* for *"recommend me an"*
about *13,500* for *"recommend an * to me"

*The numbers speak for themselves.  Just kidding.


----------



## Cagey

Google claimed 5,180 hits when I searched for "recommend me music". 

However, there were only 106, actual citations when I clicked through to the last page.  A good many of these were from websites in languages other than English; many of those in English were ungrammatical in other ways as well. 

Note: When you click on the above links, Google redoes the search, so your results may be slightly different.


----------



## dn88

And actually there are only about 76 for "recommend music to me" when you click through to the last page.  

But I did not say "recommend me" was correct anyway.  One shouldn't trust Google, it returns *237,000 *results for "can you explain me".


----------



## Cagey

dn88 said:


> And actually there are only about 76 for "recommend music to me" when you click through to the last page.



Yes, I saw that.  On the other hand, the sites on which "recommend music to me" is found are, by and large, much more grammatical, and a larger proportion of them are by native speakers.  

The counts for Google hits are a mystery.  This discussion on Language Log shows that even people with professional training in such things are baffled by them.  (The reference is close to the center of the page.)


----------



## cycloneviv

dn88 said:


> And actually there are only about 76 for "recommend music to me" when you click through to the last page.



This would be because, as Panj pointed out in an earlier post in this thread, we would usually say "can you recommend some music I might like?" or similar - we would not tend to bother saying "to me", as that would be understood.


----------



## dn88

I see. I was just really surprised to see a few threads named "recommend me music, games, etc." on another forum I visit started by people who I know that are native speakers. So now I have to assume they were drunk or tired when they wrote it.


----------



## natkretep

dn88 said:


> And a wildcard search:
> 
> about *314,000* for *recommend me a*



Hmm. I did a search for 'recommend me a doctor', and google gives 1,410,000 results. I know this is nine months after the earlier search. The numbers have multiplied!

I have no problems with 'Can you recommend me a good doctor/dentist/masseur?' with or without alcohol.


----------



## panjandrum

natkretep said:


> Hmm. I did a search for 'recommend me a doctor', and google gives 1,410,000 results. I know this is nine months after the earlier search. The numbers have multiplied!
> 
> I have no problems with 'Can you recommend me a good doctor/dentist/masseur?' with or without alcohol.


recommend me a doctor -> 12,000,000
"recommend me a doctor" -> 1,100

It is important to include the quotation marks if you want Google to "count" occurrences of the phrase.  Otherwise it "counts" any page that includes the words.

I realise that lots of people use "recommend me a ...".
That doesn't stop me from thinking it very odd and suggesting that English learners should avoid it, although they need to understand it.


----------



## natkretep

panjandrum said:


> recommend me a doctor -> 12,000,000
> "recommend me a doctor" -> 1,100



My figures were with the quotation marks. I get different figures! Curiouser and curiouser.

"recommend me a doctor" --> 1,420,000 
recommend me a doctor --> 11,800,000


----------



## LV4-26

There's always the chance that (precisely because of the Internet) foreign English "contaminates" native English...


----------



## pickarooney

This native speaker has no problems saying "recommend me a good book". If I don't include the 'me' it's not at all clear that I want the person's opinion on a book he thinks I could enjoy as opposed to a book he thinks everyone should read. As there's no possible ambiguity (there's no preposition and books are inanimate) I wouldn't bother with the rather clunky "recommend a good book to me". The latter also has less of the implication that the book should be suitable for my tastes.


----------



## Astropolyp

Loob said:


> And I know I say "I recommend X to do Y" - I've had eyebrows raised at me on this forum for doing so



Hi everybody!

According to _Practical English Usage_ by Michael Swan, some common verbs _can_ be followed by _object+infinitive_.
Among them we find _advise, allow, ask, (can't) bear, beg, cause, command, compel, encourage, expect, forbid, force..._ and also _recommend_.
So, _I recommend X to do Y_ should be absolutely fine.

Could you tell me why some people don't agree with that, please?

In that book I also found that some other verbs _cannot_ be followed by _object+infinitive_, for example _suggest_.
We should say, in fact, _I suggested that she should go home_ and *not* _I suggested her to go home_ - by the way, the author doesn't even mention _I suggested to her to go home_.

Do other grammarians have a different opinion?
What do you think about that?


Thank you.


----------



## panjandrum

Astropolyp said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> According to _Practical English Usage_ by Michael Swan, some common verbs _can_ be followed by _object+infinitive_.
> Among them we find _advise, allow, ask, (can't) bear, beg, cause, command, compel, encourage, expect, forbid, force..._ and also _recommend_.
> So, _I recommend X to do Y_ should be absolutely fine.
> 
> Could you tell me why some people don't agree with that, please?
> 
> ...


It probably depends on the contexts in which you are most familiar with recommend and people.  
For me, the sentence "I recommend X to do Y," means that I am putting X forward as the best person to do Y.  I am not suggesting to X that he should do Y.  For example, "I recommend Bill to finish the project," because I know that Bill is the best project-finisher we have.  In practice I probably wouldn't use that sentence, but that is how I would understand it if I heard it.  I wouldn't think that the speaker was advising Bill.

So, I stick with having the thing or person that is endorsed as the object of the verb.


----------



## Cagey

natkretep said:


> My figures were with the quotation marks. I get different figures! Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> "recommend me a doctor" --> 1,420,000
> recommend me a doctor --> 11,800,000


No one can say what the numbers of Google results mean, or how they relate to what is really out there. At least, no one outside of Google can, and they aren't telling.  See this thread:  Banning number of hits reported by Google.


----------



## Astropolyp

panjandrum said:


> It probably depends on the contexts in which you are most familiar with recommend and people.
> For me, the sentence "I recommend X to do Y," means that I am putting X forward as the best person to do Y.  I am not suggesting to X that he should do Y.  For example, "I recommend Bill to finish the project," because I know that Bill is the best project-finisher we have.  In practice I probably wouldn't use that sentence, but that is how I would understand it if I heard it.  I wouldn't think that the speaker was advising Bill.
> 
> So, I stick with having the thing or person that is endorsed as the object of the verb.



That's very interesting. 
Thank you for your help, panjandrum.


----------



## kuleshov

According to grammar the following sentence is incorrect:

Can you recommend me a film?

We have to say:

Can you recommend a film? or Can you recommend a film to me?

But, my questions is about actual usage: Do native English speakers ever say:

Can you recommend me/her/us a film/a book, etc?

I guess not, buy you never know...

Cheers


----------



## Gwan

I have a feeling this has been discussed before, but I'm not sure how you'd search for it...

I don't know if I'd say 'can you recommend me a film' all the time, but I wouldn't consider it a mistake. It has a slight British ring to it to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Loob

See: Recommend (to?) me.





Gwan said:


> I have a feeling this has been discussed before, but I'm not sure how you'd search for it...


Gwan, I found this by putting _recommend me_ into *Dictionary and thread title search* at the top of the page.


----------



## Gwan

Thanks Loob, I was thinking that I'd seen it in a different context i.e. not with recommend (otherwise, not stellar search skills for a librarian *cough*)


----------



## ewie

Kuleshov's question has now been mergified with the previous thread linked to by Mrs.L

I'm another of those native speakers who finds things like _Can you recommend me a film?_ utterly unremarkable, by the way.


----------



## Loob

ewie said:


> I'm another of those native speakers who finds things like _Can you recommend me a film?_ utterly unremarkable, by the way.


Just in case it's not obvious from the earlier part of the merged thread - so am I.


----------



## kuleshov

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Damnjoe

This is more or less reiterating what has already been said, but here is my summary:

"Recomend" needs a direct object. The direct object is the thing being recommended, not the person being recommended to.  If you need the indirect object ("to me"), put it at the end. But normally we don't say the indirect object (to me) unless you have to specify.


*She recommend me to your boss*.  Correct.  _Me _is the thing being recommended.
*She recommended a good restaurant*.  Correct.  The restaurant is the thing being recommended.
*She recommended me a good restaurant*. Incorrect (although I say it in speech). The _restaurant _is being recomended, not _you_.
*I'm buying the ones they recomended me*. Incorrect (even in speech it sounds bad). Again, the thing is being recomended, not you.
*I'm buying the ones they recommended*. Correct.



But if you need to specify, you can add the indirect object but it has to be at the end:
*
She recommended a good restaurant.
She recommended a good restarant to your mom?
No no, she recommended a good restaurant to me. My mom never eats out.


I'm buying the shoes they recommended.
The shoes for old people?
No stupid!  I'm buying the shoes they recomended for athletes.

*So for _recommend_, don't say _me _unless it is necessary for clarification or you are actually recomending a person (he/she is the direct object).  It's the same with _suggest, repeat, pronounce, report, review, etc_.

The confusion is that simple phrases like "recomend me a good restaurant" are extrememly common in everyday speech.  I teach EFL students and I'm not sure if I should teach them the way people actually talk or the way you are supposed to talk. But I guess that's a different subject. Just putting in my two cents.


----------



## kalamazoo

Not to increase the confusion here, but a Google search on "recommend me some..." yields over 3 million hits.  I would usually leave out the "me" or "to me" anyway, as it's not really necessary, just pleonastic.  I think that "recommend me" works best when followed either by a singular "recommend me a restaurant" or by "some" ("recommend me some books") but otherwise it sounds pretty odd and it is not necessary anyway.


----------



## Alejo24

According to what has been discussed in this thread, it is incorrect to use the structure *"recommend someone(indirect object) something(direct object),"* so the usage of "recommend" in the following sentence(though it sounds good) would be incorrect: Their purpose is to inform and *recommend the reader things to do, places to go to, and general tips to have a pleasant stay.*

Am I right? Can someone please confirm my thoughts?


----------



## Cagey

I agree with you.  
I would say:

_Their purpose is to inform the reader and [to] *recommend things to do, places to go to, and general tips to have a pleasant stay.*_​
We will understand that they are recommending <these> things to the reader.  It is not necessary say it explicitly.
(The bracketed 'to' is optional.)


Edited to correct error.


----------



## Alejo24

Cagey said:


> I agree with you.
> I would say:
> 
> _Their purpose is to inform the reader and [to] *recommend things to do, places to go to, and general tips to have a pleasant stay.*_​
> We will understand that they are recommending this things to the reader.  It is not necessary say it explicitly.
> (The bracketed 'to' is optional.)


Thank you very much!


----------



## natkretep

Alejo24 said:


> According to what has been discussed in this thread, it is incorrect to use the structure *"recommend someone(indirect object) something(direct object)" ...*


I didn't see this arising out of the earlier discussion. If the indirect object is a pronoun, I have no problems with the construction. Something like 'I recommended him a good restaurant' is normal and unremarkable to me. It just becomes more unusual when the indirect object is not a pronoun.


----------



## Cagey

That may seem odder to me as a speaker of American English, because I make a distinction in meaning between who/what is recommended as the direct object, and the person to whom this is directed, as an indirect object.


----------



## kentix

natkretep said:


> with 'Can you recommend me a good doctor/dentist/masseur?' with or without alcohol.





natkretep said:


> I have no problems with the construction.



I find it sounds unnatural with my AE background and I would avoid it.


----------



## Loob

I'm now quite accustomed to hearing people say they find my usage of "recommend" unnatural


----------



## kentix

Loob said:


> I'm now quite accustomed to hearing people say they find my usage of "recommend" unnatural



Let me add my caveat then. "Can you recommend me a good book?" actually doesn't sound too terrible. All the rest do, though.  (I would normally just say "Can you recommend a good book (for me)?")


----------



## DonnyB

natkretep said:


> I didn't see this arising out of the earlier discussion. If the indirect object is a pronoun, I have no problems with the construction. Something like 'I recommended him a good restaurant' is normal and unremarkable to me. It just becomes more unusual when the indirect object is not a pronoun.


This is my feeling, too.  

In alejo's post (#50) I'd accept:
The purpose is *to recommend you *some things to do, places to go...
but it doesn't work for me as 
The purpose is* to recommend the reader *some things to do, places to go...


----------



## jasminasul

> You can also recommend *someone to do* something.
> 
> _Although they have eight children, they do not recommend other couples to have families of this size._
> Some people consider this use to be incorrect, and say that you should say 'Although they have eight children, they do not *recommend that other couples should have* families of this size'.
> 
> *Be Careful!*
> Don't say that you 'recommend someone' a particular action. Don't say, for example, 'I recommend you a visit to Paris'. Say 'I *recommend a visit* to Paris', 'I *recommend visiting* Paris', or 'I *recommend that you visit* Paris'.



Collins COBUILD English Usage © HarperCollins Publishers 1992, 2004, 2011, 2012


----------



## zaffy

Loob said:


> And I know I say "I recommend X to do Y" - I've had eyebrows raised at me on this forum for doing so



So you would say this, wouldn't you? 

"I recommend you to see a good lawyer."


----------



## kentix

For me:

- I recommend that you see a good lawyer.

I think that's subjunctive.

(As Seven Days says, is it subjunctive if it's indistinguishable in form from indicative? I think it is because it is the same intent as "_he_ _see_ a good lawyer".)


----------



## kalamazoo

As an AE speaker, I would say "I recommend that he see a good lawyer" which is subjunctive.  Might not work in BE though.


----------

